# Sex addiction causing divorce



## Mansoor (Nov 30, 2009)

Ok, so here goes. I am a sex addict for whatever reason. I have been married for about 6 years and I have two children with my wife. Over the pas 6 years I have cheated many times and obviously hurt my wife very much. She keeps giving chance after chance after chance and I keep doing the same thing. the last incident which is the one that is breaking the camels back it this. We own a restaurant together and over the last two years we have spent 24 hours a day together. Now the work load has gotten to be to much witth the kids and all so we have called in help. So who comes to the rescue? Her younger sister. Where's the problem? Well she doesn't dress modestly at all. I tried telling her one day when she was sitting around the house in just a towel that it made me uncomfortable and everyone else has told her about how she dresses. She stopped sitting around in a towel at least,but the clothes are sill the same. So two days ago I'm up really early in the morning and I am having a mental breakdown. I looking for something to fulfill that itch. I all of the sudden hear a bunch of running water in the front of the house where she is staying. i go to the front to see what was going on. I realize that I have an oppurtunity to catch a peak maybe, so instead of knocking first I look through the key hole. I didn't see anything at all so I then knocked. Mid knock she opens the door while I'm still hunched over. I'm caught( didn't even get a peek). Very ashamed and very nervous I say I was trying to find out where the waer was comming from and walk away. 10 minutes later I go back and appologize for what I did. I try to tell her that it ws the first time that I had tried to peek on her. She obviously didn't beleive me. 
Later on that day after asking her to keep it from wife I am forced to tell her what happen. hen I'm all types of names and hated and all types of stuff. And now she wants a divorce. I don't want o divorce, but I'm tired of the ps and downs. Asside from my addiction we also have some other issues and it just seemd imposible o be happy in this marriage any more. I need some advice and someone to talk to. Please help.


----------



## MentalInstructor (Dec 1, 2009)

Mansoor said:


> Ok, so here goes. I am a sex addict for whatever reason. I have been married for about 6 years and I have two children with my wife. Over the pas 6 years I have cheated many times and obviously hurt my wife very much. She keeps giving chance after chance after chance and I keep doing the same thing. the last incident which is the one that is breaking the camels back it this. We own a restaurant together and over the last two years we have spent 24 hours a day together. Now the work load has gotten to be to much witth the kids and all so we have called in help. So who comes to the rescue? Her younger sister. Where's the problem? Well she doesn't dress modestly at all. I tried telling her one day when she was sitting around the house in just a towel that it made me uncomfortable and everyone else has told her about how she dresses. She stopped sitting around in a towel at least,but the clothes are sill the same. So two days ago I'm up really early in the morning and I am having a mental breakdown. I looking for something to fulfill that itch. I all of the sudden hear a bunch of running water in the front of the house where she is staying. i go to the front to see what was going on. I realize that I have an oppurtunity to catch a peak maybe, so instead of knocking first I look through the key hole. I didn't see anything at all so I then knocked. Mid knock she opens the door while I'm still hunched over. I'm caught( didn't even get a peek). Very ashamed and very nervous I say I was trying to find out where the waer was comming from and walk away. 10 minutes later I go back and appologize for what I did. I try to tell her that it ws the first time that I had tried to peek on her. She obviously didn't beleive me.
> Later on that day after asking her to keep it from wife I am forced to tell her what happen. hen I'm all types of names and hated and all types of stuff. And now she wants a divorce. I don't want o divorce, but I'm tired of the ps and downs. Asside from my addiction we also have some other issues and it just seemd imposible o be happy in this marriage any more. I need some advice and someone to talk to. Please help.



Bottom line, you need some help. There are people like me that can help solve your sex addiction and saved your marriage. You just have to look around area for help. Do whatever she ask of you? You might have to cut off your private but if you want this to work. Chop away!


----------



## Mansoor (Nov 30, 2009)

Well here is the problem with. I live in brazil and there aren't many therapist here who speak english and portugease. I will do all that I can. And as I sort out my problems I will evaluate how this marriage is going. we're great friends and partners. Our intamacy is lacking and there are some things that we will need to go into joint therapy for. Firt things first though I must fix what's wrong with myself.


----------

